# My little collection



## London Lad (Apr 29, 2006)

There are a few snaps of my little collection HERE


----------



## Size15's (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks for sharing!

Do you carry the baton with SureFire BL2 BatonLight?

I also had an EON Ice but when the battery went flat I had no choice but to bin it. I tried to open it without damaging it but failed.

Al


----------



## London Lad (Apr 29, 2006)

Size 15's you have sharp eyes!

I used to carry the baton (ASP) many years ago in another life but nowadays I hang out in a nice safe place most of the time.

The EON looks like its ultrasonically welded. No way in!

Regards

Graham


----------



## CLHC (Apr 29, 2006)

Very Nice collection you've got there London Lad! :thumbsup:


----------



## London Lad (Apr 29, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## Size15's (Apr 29, 2006)

Graham,
If you don't mind my asking, did your ASP+SureFire see much action?
What is your opinion of the BatonLight?

Al


----------



## London Lad (Apr 30, 2006)

PM sent


----------

